# "Best friends" talking about me behind my back



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a huge exam tomorrow, and today, I stupidly agreed to have a study session with two of the only real friends I have left. I think they have smelled me before, but apparently today it was bad. This is actually one of the times that I haven't been able to smell anything, and yet for the first time, these two people commented on it. They said something smelled like old socks, but maybe that was just a polite way of saying something smells like shit. All I could smell was perhaps a faint hint of BO, but normal BO, not fecal. I ignored it, thinking it was probably just someone else in the room, as another guy had recently sat down at the table with us. Then I saw that my friends had been messaging each other on Facebook with me sitting right next to them. They basically said in their Facebook convo that someone must be farting constantly. I didn't see if they had accused me or the other guy, but they knew that I had seen the convo, and it was really awkward after that. I was just done. I didn't bother saying anything or making up any excuses as to what it could be. I sat there pretending to study for half an hour, but just thinking of killing myself rather than actually absorbing any of the information that I was looking at.

These two people are actually very decent people. I haven't spoken to them since the incident this afternoon, and I'm wondering how I'm going to speak to them again next time I see them, and if I should bring up the smell or just completely ignore it. Or, do I just need to accept that I'm not going to be allowed to have any friends and let them slip away? I really like these two. If they can't put up with a bad smell every now and then, I don't see how anyone else is going to be able to. I feel so bad for causing them discomfort but at the same time I know I can't help it. I need to study, but I'd rather just die right now. I have no motivation to do anything beyond curing this problem. I'm so embarrassed and I'm sick of constantly living in fear of being humiliated, and then having my fears realised when I get humiliated several times a week.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I know what your going through.Unfortunately there are no easy answers.

I would tell my friends the next time you see them that you have a problem with your bowels thats being handled with your Dr.It should be rectified soon.I know its hard to do, and I only tell people that are close to me-friends,family,-and some coworkers who have to be with me when im stressed out.

I know that when I stress,i release gas,sometimes dont even feel warm butt, so i tell people I have food allergies,bowel issues and dont eat a work

While at my internship,they thought me weird,but I didnt have any problem with stinky LG


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

pengu said:


> sucks dude. but that's not very bad. i think youre overreacting. people talk


I wouldn't care if it was some randoms, or acquaintances in my class. But these two people are really good friends of mine. I wish they had at least told me about it to my face...like "We think you smell" or something. But instead they spoke to each other about it behind my back and then pretended like nothing had happened. This is one of the reasons doctors think we're just being paranoid...very few people actually confront you about it face to face because they're too embarrassed to. Also, I think the process of losing people you care about is more painful than just being all alone. I'm currently going through that process because of this condition. I'd rather have no friends than slowly see each one of them turn against me and come to think I'm a disgusting person.


----------



## leelee227 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm new to this site ....so hello to all, to the poster I no its hard but people will treat u different, I just understand wat the hell is wronge with people but be4 I had this I thought to myself when I smelled people .. why they won't wash up or clean there self right. The different with me I never treated anyone cold because they smelled or had any issue. If these are real true friend they will try to understand whaTs going on with u and except what u tell them. Some people don't have a clue about what this is. I don't even no what the hell this is and I am going through it. If these peop le don't understand then they are not friends.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Do you think I should tell them I have SIBO (I'm not sure if I do, but I will be getting tested soon) or like a stomach infection or something, and just emphasise that the problem isn't being caused by bad hygiene or me deciding to gas everyone with farts for my own sick amusement? I often wonder if people think that. Like I'm farting to get back at them for something, or like as a way to express my true feelings haha.

I smelled again tonight with a whole group of people (including the two friends I mentioned) and it was awful. I was so nervous and just wanted to get out of there, but I remained pretty calm and was surprised by how well I was able to carry out the conversation.


----------



## leelee227 (Nov 22, 2013)

It depends on how u see them and how they think of u. If they don't respect u or they treat u different then I wouldn't tell them anything. Also remember this is your problem ,your situation , and this is happening to you. So u can tell who u want or hold it in if u like. But on the friend subject if they don't respect you then you really don't have to tell them anything.


----------



## jjane14 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, bent&broken, my heart goes out to you because I know how this feels when something like this happens. It just makes you want to disappear. I've had some friends that have turned their back on me because of this problem I have. But I've also had friends who have stuck by me through the years. I can tell sometimes they are uncomfortable around me because of my odor/flatulence(which causes me to isolate myself from them); and I never have enough courage to explain to them what I'm going through. I just don't want to make people feel uncomfortable; but I can't think control it. I've been trying my best to cure myself and I'll continue to do so. I just get so nervous around people especially when they find out about me. This problem makes it so hard to for me to meet new people because it's like as soon as they find out they lose all the respect for you, it doesn't matter if you had a great connection.

I feel the same way that you said, always fearful of being tormented by others because its happened so many times before. I've actually recently been huminilated so badly by my classmates to the point where I had to ask my teacher if I could finish the course outside of class.This problem really does drain the energy and happiness from me.

I didn't mean to vent lol. I wish you the best of luck because I know how disheartening this can be.


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

